# Antidepressants and lack of sexual desire



## 13430 (Apr 7, 2006)

My doctor initially prescribed Zoloft for my IBS pain. It didn't seem to work at all and I lost every bit of sexual desire even on my good days (or good moments). I finally went off them.Yesterday my PCP prescribed Cymbalta as she felt that would work better. She also gave me a prescription for Wellbutrin as she said it would counteract the sex drive issue from the Cymbalta (we are just assuming there WILL be an issue).Does this seem right to anyone? Has anyone done this?


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have been on Anti-depressants for about two and a half years. Since the beginning, I've been on a few different meds. I find that when I'm on any anti-depressant I lose all sex drive. When i don't take them, I get very horny, but I'm not so well upstairs. I would stop taking them if I could. But I know how you feel.


----------



## 13430 (Apr 7, 2006)

Did they help your IBS pain at all? I am not depressed but my doctor felt this would help change the way my brain perceives the pain.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Hey!This is a very frustrating part of anti-depressants. I myself have been on too many and Cymbalta basically made me feel nothing. No pain, nothing. So this past month I have taken myself off of Effexor and I feel great. No more Diarrhea or side effects. I am still on a small amount 10mg. of Nortryptaline-Pamelor. I feel I am gaining weight and having blood pressure issues from this. I right now am consulting with a naturalist in our town and may be switching to natural formulas.I understand that the Wellbutrin will counter at but that won made me feel like my heart was jumping out of my chest. Good luck and I hope you have an understanding partner. Another reason why I went off. I don't want a 19 year marriage ruined by medicine.Vamplady


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

"Wellbutrin will counter at but that won " Did I forget to mention I feel my brain has been damaged from these chemicals.It was suppose to say " Wellbutrin will counter act, but that one......"Yikes.Vamplady


----------



## 18900 (Apr 2, 2006)

Do you guys know of any antidepressants that doesnt have the side effect of your sex drive? I am on Zoloft 100.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I tried Zoloft (10mg) and it absolutely killed my sex drive. Made my IBS much better.... But I couldn't get turned on even slightly...... Then I switched to Paxil and it has been amazing! My sex drive hasn't changed, and my IBS is pretty much non-existant. So, I can't complain.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

One of my antidepressants is Welbutrin and if anything, it gave my libido a little kick!


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

When I first started taking Paxil it helped my IBS but I lost my sex drive. After a few months, the Paxil still helps my IBS and my sex drive has returned. Thank god!!!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Its been so long since me and J had a sex life i have forgotten what its like to have a sex life, im always so tired, J is a night hawk and comes to be much later than me, by the time he comes to bed im away with the fairies..ah well thats life i guess


----------



## 14733 (Jun 12, 2005)

Been taking Zoloft off and on for years--more on than off! Killed the sex drive and made it impossible to achieve orgasm. Doc suggested taking 'Zoloft honeymoons" by skipping a dose a couple days in a row and that did help. Still frustrating but once in awhile is better than nothing!


----------

